# What does this mean?



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi,
I hope you can shed some light as to the meaning of something written on my notes. I had ante natal with the consultant on Friday and didn't see what he wrote otherwise i'd have asked then. They have written that the baby is ceph long lie or long lie ceph which ever way you read it. I know what the ceph bit means but what does 'long lie' mean. 
I hope you can tell me. 

Many thanks

Kay


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry for the delay, oinks been on nights, and I've been away.

Long basically means that the baby is lying lengthways down your tummy, as it should be, rather than across it, or diagonally.

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thankyou for your reply Emilycaitlin


----------

